# Getting drunk. This too is Zazen.



## JW Frogen (Mar 10, 2016)

In the beginners mind there are many possibilities, in the experts there are few, and in the drunk's, well.....fuck it everything is possible and a good idea.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 10, 2016)

Still, this philosophical sushi shit works.

I can not prove it to you, debate it.

You have to practice it, try it.

Try it.


----------



## waltky (Mar 11, 2016)

Shoshin?

Uncle Ferd says,...

... sho' nuff!

Granny says Uncle Ferd's mind...

... is empty enuff already.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 11, 2016)

You, my friend, are a Zen master.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 14, 2016)

A woman once asked me what I was thinking about.

I said "nothing".

She said "No, really, what are you thinking about?".

So, I had to explain to her how the magic of the Y chromosome grants innate Zen wisdom to all males, giving us the power to clear our minds and think about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2016)

mamooth said:


> A woman once asked me what I was thinking about.
> 
> I said "nothing".
> 
> ...








Except tits.


----------

